# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Lilas chatte tricolore cherche une famille URGENT (80)

## Pascale_80

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Lilas
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 8 ans 7 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 250268500769744
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 80 - Somme
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil

Risque de mort







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0663091603
*E-mail :* sterilmatou@sfr.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 Lilas est une chatte gentille, réserver qui aime les câlins.

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Pascale_80

Bonjour, oui toujours à l'adoption

----------


## doriant

Lilas à la robe atypique n'a jamais interessée personne. 

 

 





Lilas, 6 ans et demi. Parmi nous depuis 6 ans. Nous l'avions sortie de fourrière pour lui éviter l'euthanasie. Si vous aimez converser Lilas est faite pour vous. Une vraie pipelette et elle vous répond 
Lilas se trouve sur Abbeville 80. Elle est identifié et stérilisé et une participation est demandée pour son adoption.

----------


## bab

> Lilas, 6 ans et demi. Parmi nous depuis 6 ans. Nous l'avions sortie de fourrière pour lui éviter l'euthanasie. Si vous aimez converser Lilas est faite pour vous. Une vraie pipelette et elle vous répond 
> Lilas se trouve sur Abbeville 80. Elle est identifié et stérilisé et une participation est demandée pour son adoption.

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## ULTRA67

Elle est pourtant très belle , et ok toute cette minette , je comprends pas qu'elle n’intéresse personne

----------


## doriant

il aurait été bien qu'elle figure sur seconde chance.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## doriant

si qq1 souhaite mieux la diffuser :



```
[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chat-30/lilas-chatte-tricolore-cherche-une-famille-urgent-80-a-183221/#post3331316/][IMG]https://nsm09.casimages.com/img/2021/03/21//21032105583924395717327019.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

```

----------

